# Fahcore 14/5900 WU



## BUCK NASTY (Mar 3, 2009)

I believe this will only affect Nvidia folders. Fahcore 14 is out with it's nasty 420pt/5900 WU. Folds a little better than the 511's(but not much). Keep an eye out for it. You guy's that set affinity's will need to set the affinity for this new process. 

*Edit:*_We've just released project 5900 to advmethods. It uses a new core, FahCore_14.

Please note, the behavior of this core is different from what you may expect. The following behaviors are NORMAL, and the points credit takes it into consideration:

    * Varying time per frame
    * Low GPU temperatures
    * Fluctuating CPU usage (somewhat higher than GPU core 11)._


P.S. Great PPD lately boys!!! Keep Folding!


----------



## Error 404 (Mar 3, 2009)

So will this increase our PPD, or just replace a 511 point WU with a 420 point?


----------



## El Fiendo (Mar 3, 2009)

It looks more like its replacing the 353. I hardly get any of those anymore, if ever. However I had about 8 of the 420s yesterday (or so I figure) so it rivals around how many 384s I'm getting. Good thing you mentioned the oddities Buck, I was only inches off nuking my GPU2 client installations.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Mar 3, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> It looks more like its replacing the 353. I hardly get any of those anymore, if ever. However I had about 8 of the 420s yesterday (or so I figure) so it rivals around how many 384s I'm getting. Good thing you mentioned the oddities Buck, I was only inches off nuking my GPU2 client installations.



Yep, I thought the same thing. I charted my CPU usage and it was like a rollercoaster. I'm thinking that my CPU was starting to go on me. There is very little heat generated, which is great for folding farms. This means we can tightly pack dual slot cards together without fear of EUE's.


----------



## El Fiendo (Mar 4, 2009)

Well, looks like 420 is the new common unit. Looking back at my past 24 hours, 16 of the 23 completed WU's have been 420 pointers. Remaining are 6 384s and 1 353. This will knock my projected PPD down around 1000 or so.


----------



## mmaakk (Mar 5, 2009)

Well, the "Fluctuating CPU usage" explains the fell down on my SMP clients PPD. 

But I gues nVidia will solve this issue, just like when the 180.xx drivers came out. 

The lower GPU temps is great.

Really looking forward to the new core long term results!


----------

